# Batteries on the Minox GT



## Antonio Bunt (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello, I got for myself a Minox GT, since the 5,6 mercury batteries are not available, the guy who sold it to me, a photo bazar owner in fact, replaced it with four silver oxide 1,5 batteries. How does that affect the metering? I mean, I see the camera shutter working well, but I haven't tried a roll yet. Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 31, 2010)

It really depends. It should work ok but the best trial you can do is to throw a BW film in there and shoot half with the meter on board indication and the other half with a handheld meter. Then look at the negatives, you should be able to tell.


----------

